# pain!



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi guys...Don't know if this is IBS related or not really but this morning I woke up with really really bad pains in my back and stomach (couldn't pin point it), I went to the loo, not D then I passed out. Pain continued and then I had to go to loo again, kinda getting to D this time, then was in pain for a while more then nothing. Was so odd, can't think it's anything I've eaten. I was cold and clammy as well- am feeling better now but still a bit washed out...just wondered if this had happened to anyone else or whether it might've been unrelated to IBS. God knows...I know we're not Doctors but I needed a moan about it all anyway!!xxx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the passing out, cold and clammy thing and feeling washed out may be because the pain was bad enough to trigger a vaso-vagal response. Bascially something stimulates the vagus nerve the wrong way (and severe pain can do that) and the way it responds to that makes you feel faint, or actually faint and people feel cold, clammy, sometimes nauseated. It is the most common explaination for what you went through. Usually if you lay down you can stop the response (if you feel it coming on) and people recover fairly quickly from it compared to other causes of fainting.There are some things like protalgia fugax (which is a "charlie horse" in the pelvic floor...a bad cramp like you can get in other muscles) but that usually is lower than you described. The pain could be consistant with IBS, and IBS can go through bad spells unrelated to diet.K.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks for that...sounds about right! my dad said something about it being a shock thing the passing out..suppose it must've been!xxx


----------

